# Ok... Now.. Best mini skid UNDER $7500 (Reality Check Time!!)



## GarethVW (Dec 16, 2011)

I would love to be able to get a dw sk650 or a new Vermeer 800 but in reality I might be able to afford something under $7500. The more under the better. I know you get what you pay for but you can only pay for what you can afford. I saw some dingos for around $5k I don't know if there are even any others that are selling that low. Like I have mentioned I have a crane and tractor to load bigger logs if needed although lift capacity and height are nice to have. So what do you guys think?


----------



## squad143 (Dec 17, 2011)

Look around, but it may take some time.

I won a bid on eBay for a BMG. I did not have a mini at the time, but I saw the grapple while searching for arborist stuff. When I called to arrange picking it up, I asked what he was using the grapple with. He told me it was a friends Thomas 25G. Made him an offer.

Long story short. Picked up both for $5,500. Had to drive 8 hrs. Each way to get it.... But worth it.

The Internet is a wonderful tool. Use it to your advantage.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 17, 2011)

GarethVW said:


> I would love to be able to get a dw sk650 or a new Vermeer 800 but in reality I might be able to afford something under $7500. The more under the better. I know you get what you pay for but you can only pay for what you can afford. I saw some dingos for around $5k I don't know if there are even any others that are selling that low. Like I have mentioned I have a crane and tractor to load bigger logs if needed although lift capacity and height are nice to have. So what do you guys think?



Easily under $7500 that can take a ton of attachments, never get stuck, easy on the turf and fuel bill

Miniskid=

Redirect Notice

Full size

http://www.amren.com/ar/2011/04/06a-Yard_Work.jpg

Available cheap nearest your local home depot


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 17, 2011)

I keep seeing the Ram Rod taskmaster for under $7500. My buddy has one, and getting one is on my wish list for sure. Dang my wish list is always so long.


----------



## GarethVW (Dec 17, 2011)

So far I think three minis are standing out as less expensive units that provide good bang for the buck. Maybe not all for less than $7500 but with some patience and searching as already mentioned. Vermeer 600tx, (I think this one stands out the most to me) ditch witch sk500, and toro dingo 425 wide track. So, anyone with experience with these, what do you think? Arbor Pro? You seem to be the mini skid go-to guy, any thoughts?


----------



## adam32 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a diesel Boxer and really like it. I bet they can be had for under $7500 these days...


----------



## husabud (Dec 17, 2011)

I have been looking for a year. I finally got what I was waiting for, Boxer 427w 340 hrs with trailer( twin axle 7500lb) and trencher which I probably won't use. $9,000.

Keep looking you will find what you need. Now if I could only find a BMG close for the right $$$ I'd be set.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 18, 2011)

I know the diesel machines are the cats pajamas but I have a Ramrod 900T thats the bomb, I mean it missing some power but what we use it for its nice and brand new with a bucket and forks I only paid 11K for it granted it was a leftover that was tucked back in the corner at the New Holland dealer but for 11k come on how can ya lose , it has a Kohler Command 25 Hp and I mean we have like 3k of hard, hard hours on that little machine and it stills runs daily , I mean we have whooped that machine in the snow in the heat of the summer and she just goes and goes , and if that engine blows a fresh ticker is about 2300. opposed to 5/6 for a small diesel ... and its easy as hell to work on


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 18, 2011)

I know of a bobcat mt50 with around 400hrs priced around 6500.


----------



## Tdaz250 (Dec 18, 2011)

Theres a couple toro dingos on ebay for >7500


----------



## medic2397 (Dec 21, 2011)

I picked up my Dingo 425 for $5500 about 6 months ago and so far I am happy with it. I know it doesn't have the lift capacity of a Vermeer or a Boxer, but for the money and what we are using it for, well worth it. Do your self a favor though and get a good grapple for it. I bought a grapple bucket off of ebay that I'm not really impressed with. Certainly the Beaver Squeezer or the Branch Manager are nicer, but they come with a price. I think it boils down to what you really want to do with it, so far the Dingo does everything I exected. If I need a bigger unit, I rent a fullsize compact track loader for around $350/day and just roll it into the bid. Good luck!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 22, 2011)

I just found a ram rod 900t today for sale for $5500, but I think I could get it for $5000.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 23, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I just found a ram rod 900t today for sale for $5500, but I think I could get it for $5000.



Buy it if it runs and lifts its worth every penny ....


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 23, 2011)

GarethVW said:


> So far I think three minis are standing out as less expensive units that provide good bang for the buck. Maybe not all for less than $7500 but with some patience and searching as already mentioned. Vermeer 600tx, (I think this one stands out the most to me) ditch witch sk500, and toro dingo 425 wide track. So, anyone with experience with these, what do you think? Arbor Pro? You seem to be the mini skid go-to guy, any thoughts?



Being called out again...

Just listed this 2004 sk500 on my other thread (see last post with pics on link - http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/188005.htm). 

I had sold this machine to keith with patriot tree in the denver area last spring and he is now trading it back for one of my sk650s. He says it was a great machine for him - he just wants the best of the best now that he knows what minis are capable of. Keith says the machine is in even better shape now than when he bought it from me because he replaced some hoses, throttle cable and other items. It also has a forkster aluminum ride on platform that is not shown in the pics. Has about 1400 hours on the machine but only 750 on a new honda 24hp motor that was installed about 3 years ago. Real solid machine.

It'll sell it for $6500 firm with a bucket. I also have a toro backhoe, grapple rake, trencher, broom, auger and buckets for it.

Call me or send me a PM for more info and pics. You can also purchase it directly from keith in the littleton, co area up until the time he makes the trip to SD to exchange machines. If keith sells it, he'll just give me the money. Keith also has the toro backhoe. It will sell for $3250 seperately but if you want to buy it with the mini skid, you can have the pair for $9000.

AP


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 27, 2011)

I didn't really answer the question at hand with my sales pitch on the sk500. Sorry. So, if I was going to name my top mini skids in the $6k-8k range and in the $10-12k range, they would be (in no particular order):

Bobcat MT52. $10-12k will get you a mid-hour mt55 or low hour mt52.
Toro Dingo 425tx. $10-12k will get you a 525tx diesel.
Ditch Witch SK500. $10-12k will get you a mid-high hour sk650. $12-15k will get you a low-mid hour sk650.
Vermeer 400tx. $10-12k will get you a mid-hour 600tx.

Boxer did not my list due to controls but the ex-home depot machines are out there for $5k-6500 and non-rentals for $6500-8k. The 224 track model is quite popular. Can't comment on the ramrod as no personal experience with it. 

I find the bobcat and dingo to be very similar - ford vs chevy type of deal. Similar engineering and styling just slight differences. Availability of attachments is probably the biggest thing to consider as they have different attachment plates. That's why most rental places go with dingos as the attachments are easier to come by and cheaper. But bobcat attachments are built better. DW and vermeer are lesser known for their mini skids than their other equipment but they sure are heading the right direction with their mini skids. 

the right grapple attachment on the mini skid makes all the difference. I like one type, the next guy likes a different one. My suggestion is to try all three if you can rent them: bucket grapple, rake grapple and clam grapple. All excel in the right application and all have their drawbacks in some applications.

AP


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 29, 2011)

medic2397 said:


> I picked up my Dingo 425 for $5500 about 6 months ago and so far I am happy with it. I know it doesn't have the lift capacity of a Vermeer or a Boxer, but for the money and what we are using it for, well worth it. Do your self a favor though and get a good grapple for it. I bought a grapple bucket off of ebay that I'm not really impressed with. Certainly the Beaver Squeezer or the Branch Manager are nicer, but they come with a price. I think it boils down to what you really want to do with it, so far the Dingo does everything I exected. If I need a bigger unit, I rent a fullsize compact track loader for around $350/day and just roll it into the bid. Good luck!



that was a good buy on the 425. can't go wrong at that price if it runs good.


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 31, 2011)

Toro | Stump Grinder (22429)
Hey arborpro do you have any experience with a toro stumper for a mini? I was wondering how well they work.


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 31, 2011)

treeman75 said:


> Toro | Stump Grinder (22429)
> Hey arborpro do you have any experience with a toro stumper for a mini? I was wondering how well they work.



Hydraulic driven ones are ok for occasional stump under 20" diameter but I wouldn't buy one for production grinding or big stumps. The gas powered mini skid grinders aere better. The 30hp stump slayer is about the same grinding speed as a Vermeer 252 or rayco jr.


----------

